

BattleBots Is Sports All Right, and It's Amazing - chromaton
https://sports.vice.com/en_us/article/battlebots-is-sports-all-right-and-its-amazing

======
paulsrobotics
You all might notice YC alum Marc DeVidts of Double Robotics on Battlebots
(Ice Wave).

I was the builder of Bite Force, which you can see in the final episode this
Sunday. I was the mechanical engineer at Double for there first year when we
were just a few employees, great founders and friends!

